
A new free-software forge: sr.ht - FlyMoreRockets
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/775963/3cd82e9cbda2f293/
======
wyldfire
> eventually one will need to sign up for a plan, which range from $2 to $10
> per month, to stay on the hosted service

Torn: at least I can hope/assume that advertisers aren't the real customers,
but it's infinitely more than free/gratis.

> The build and CI component, builds.sr.ht, is what DeVault calls "the
> flagship product from sr.ht".

Hmm, that's a compelling addition.

I can't help thinking that this is ~12-24 months late for striking at a
critical marketplace. CPython's moved to github. LLVM's nearly migrated there
(for a while now). Rust-lang has been on github for a very long time. Gitlab
seems to work well, with an integrated build feature. Github private repos are
free now.

But, hey, it's AGPL and you don't even need to use the hosted version. It will
probably be better than Gerritt/Buildbot/Jenkins/Travis/etc. Sounds like it
might be better than Savannah or Launchpad, too.

------
roryrjb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458908)

